# X-Fi CMSS-3D Surround Fragen



## The-Typhoon (27. Juni 2009)

Moinsen^^

Hab seit nen paar Tagen die Creative X-Fi Titanium und hab nun mal nen paar Fragen zum 3D Surround...
Ich höre verdammt viel Musik, also befinde ich mich auch verdammt oft im Unterhaltungsmodus.. Hatte bis gestern nur Stereo-Xpand an und das klang so naja... Auf den hinteren Boxen kommt so derbst leise was raus, dass du die gar nicht wahrnimmst.. Hab heute dann mal Stereo-Surround getestet und jetzt kommt aus den beiden hinteren gor nichts mehr, dafür aber aus den beiden Vorderen und dem Mittellautsprecher richtig geiler Sound, der deutlich lauter ist als das, was bei Stereo Xpand aus allen Boxen kommt...
Was ist nun besser und ist das korrekt, dass bei Stereo-Surround die hinteren Boxen keinen Ton von sich geben? Und was ist beim zocken besser? Xpand oder Surround? Weil Surround macht doch eigentlich nur auf alle Boxen das gleiche, also würd man nicht mehr hören dass n Panzer von links nach rechts fährt und das auf den entsprechenden Boxen oder?

Grüße^^


----------



## Monocus (27. Juni 2009)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Was ist nun besser


Bei Musik: CMSS-3D aus.
Musik liegt in der Regel in Stereo vor und sollte auch so belassen werden, wenn einem guter Klang wichtig ist.
Wenn man Musik in 5.1 hören will, dann kauft man sich eben eine Musik-DVD/DVD-Audio/SACD.



The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Und was ist beim zocken besser?


Die allermeisten heutigen Spiele bieten ja 5.1-Sound.
Da kann man CMSS-3D auch aus lassen.
Wenn man doch mal noch ein Spiel hat, das nur Stereo bietet,
dann würde ich Stereo-Xpand nehmen, das funktioniert erstaunlich gut.
Mit Kopfhörern sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus,
da ist CMSS-3D sehr nützlich (Mehrkanal-Simulation auf Stereokopfhörern).


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Zu dem was Monocus geschrieben hat gibts nix hinzuzufügen, das ist die vernünftigste variante wenn du Musik geniesen willst. Ansonst empfehle ich dir mal den CreativePlayer5 mit dem Neo:6 plugin, da brauchst keine simulation mehr. Ich persönlich hab CMSS immer deaktiviert und Musik hör ich im Stereo Modus auser ich weis wirklich das sie in Surround abgemischt ist ( manche Klassik CD´s oder alle Prodigy CD´s sind in Dolby Digital aufgenommen, klingen auch verdammt geil im Dolby DTS Modus )


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

bei Stereo-Surround wird ja einfach das Stereo-signal vorne und hinten ausgegeben und der Center gibt alles wieder, was auf beiden Kanälen gleichzeitig abgespielt wird.

Warum sollte es sich schlechter anhören, wenn die Musik von vorne und von hinten gleichzeitig kommt? Der Stereoeffekt bleibt ja vorhanden.

Stereo-Xpand versucht einen 5.1 Sound zu erzeugen - das wird sicherlich anders klingen.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2009)

Naja als bsp wenn die Phasen nicht angepasst sind kannst nen akoustischen Kurzschluss haben.
Auserdem ist die Musik so abgemischt das die Bühne des hörers im Stereodreieck sich befindet der eigentliche effekt geht verloren wenn du 4 oder gar 5 boxen nuzt, kurz gesagt der Stereoeffekt geht verloren.  stichwort Phantomschallquelle und Stereodreieck.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

müsste man bei 5.1 nicht 2 Stereodreiecke haben? also eins von vorne und eins von hinten? - dann würde die Bühne nur weiter nach hinten wandern.

Töne aus dem linken Kanal würden ja trotzdem von links kommen - nur weiter hinten. Getestet habe ich das aber noch nicht. Die Töne müssen natürlich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig kommen, klar - sonst gibts nen Mischmasch.

Gibts dazu einen Test oder sowas?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Juni 2009)

> Die Töne müssen natürlich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig kommen, klar - sonst gibts nen Mischmasch.



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Das kommt immer auf die individuelle Entfernunf zwischen Front-LS und Rear-LS an. Wenn die Entfernung ungünstig ist kann es zu Welleninterferrenzen kommen, die sich gegenseitig auslöschen oder verstärken, beides klingt....einfach sehr sehr schlecht ^^ Man muss also entweder die Entfernung der Speaker variieren können oder auf eine Phasenregelung zurückgreifen.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

ach, die schöne Wellenauslöschung. Was es da doch alles zu beachten gibt.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2009)

Na das hab ich doch bereits geschrieben, nennt man eben auch Akustischen Kurzschluss  Was man eben mit ner Phasenverschiebung bis kompensieren kann. 

Nen perfektes Stereodreieck ist den meisten sowieso schon umöglich weils die räumlichkeiten nicht zulassen. Da wird das mit 4 speakern oder 5 nochmal richtig schwer.  

In der Regel schlägt aber nen gutes Stereo System bei Musikwiedergabe immer ein 5.1 System, erst recht wenns nen brüllwürfel System ist.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. Juli 2009)

so schlecht find ich den stereo-suround garnich, natürlich isses nix zunem guten denon verstärker und paar canton boxen dran.
aber als musikfan finde ich sind da keine einschränkungen das cmss 3d anzulassen, grad im zusammenhang mit dem crystalizer werden einige musikstücke aufgepeppelt(mp3 + co).
aber das ist ja alles wieder subjektiv, am besten ausprobieren und was am besten gefällt lassen!


----------

